# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  اخبار  اليوم السبت  1\6\1431 هجرية

## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اسعد الله اوقاتكم  

اليوم ستكون النشرة  مبكرة  

وستكون البداية  بخبر جميل  

وهو  

اكتشاف  الطريق  لعلاج الصمم 

ابو طارق

----------

ملكة سبأ (05-15-2010), 

فرح (05-15-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكتشاف الطريق لعلاج الصمم*

ايار 14, 2010 · *قام علماء اميركيون بزراعة خلايا جذعية اصطناعية في الاذن مما يفتح الطريق لايجاد علاج لمرض الصمم.*
*وتعمل هذه الدراسة والتي اجريت في جامعة ستانفورد يونيفرستي سكول اوف ميديسن الطبية على اعادة انتاج الخلايا الشعيرية الحساسة والتي تقوم بتحويل الذبذبات الصوتية الى اشارات عصبية مشيرة الى انه تم وصف هذه الدراسة بالممتعة ويمكن ان يستفيد منها ملايين الاشخاص.*
*وذكرت صحيفة “الدايلي تليغراف” البريطانية ان كل انسان يحمل 30 الف خلايا شعيرية في كل اذن واذا تم فقدان هذه الخلايا او تم اصابتها بضرر وعادة ما تكون بسبب التعرض الى صوت عال جدا او جرح فانه يمكن ان يؤدي الى فقدان السمع او طنين الاذن “التينيتوس”.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تماسيح وأفاعٍ تستوطن منازل في البرازيل اجتاحتها الفيضانات*

*ايار 14, 2010* *فوجئ سكان في ولاية امازوناس في شمال البرازيل يعانون اصلا من فيضانات كبيرة، بالعثور على تماسيح كايمان في منازلهم التي اجتاحتها المياه على ما ذكرت الصحف المحلية.*

*وروت سيليست دوس سانتوس (45 عاما) التي تقيم جنوب مدينة ماناوس انها تمكنت من الافلات باعجوبة من انياب النوع الاكبر من هذه التماسيح الاميركية الجنوبية التي يبلغ معدل طولها 3,5 امتار.*

*واوضحت سيليست لصحيفة “فولا” في ساو باولو “لم ار من قبل تمساحا من هذه المسافة القريبة. شعرت بالخوف عندما رأيت هذا الحيوان على عتبة منزلي”.*

*وتفيد المديرية العامة للصحة ان بين كانون الثاني ونهاية نيسان سجل 70 هجوما لتماسيح او افاع.*

*ويفيد الدفاع المدني البرازيلي ان الفيضانات في شمال البرازيل وشمال شرقها ادت الى مقتل 44 شخصا وارغمت نحو 270 الف شخص الى هجر منازلهم.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الطفل الهولندي الناجي من حادث طائرة ليبيا يبدي رغبته في العودة لبلاده*

 ايار 14, 2010 · **

*قال الطفل الهولندي الذي نجا من حادث سقوط طائرة أثناء محاولتها الهبوط في طرابلس بليبيا، إنه لا يستطيع تذكر أي شيء عن الحادث. وأجرت صحيفة “ذي تليغراف” الهولندية مقابلة هاتفية قصيرة مع الطفل روبن الذي يرقد في أحد مستشفيات طرابلس قال فيها: “لا أستطيع تذكر أي شيء.. لا أعرف كيف أتيت إلى هنا”.*

*وأضاف روبن وهو الناجي الوحيد من الحادث والذي تطلق عليه الصحف الهولندية لقب “معجزة طرابلس” أنه يرغب في العودة لمنزله.*

*ولم يتم اخبار الطفل حتى الآن بأن والديه وشقيقه الأكبر (11 عاما) الذين كانوا معه على متن الطائرة المنكوبة، لقوا حتفهم جميعا. وقال الطفل في المقابلة التي نشرتها الصحيفة اليوم إنه يعاني من ألم في قدميه. ووفقا للأطباء في ليبيا فإن روبن يعاني من كسور معقدة في الساق بالإضافة إلى ارتجاج في المخ وإصابات في الظهر.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسبانيا ستوفر اجهزة كمبيوتر محمولة لكل الاطفال في سن العاشرة*

ايار 14, 2010 *اعلن رئيس الوزراء الاسباني خوسيه لويس رودريغيس ثاباتيرو ان الحكومة الاسبانية ستوفر لكل الاطفال في السنة الخامسة من المرحلة الابتدائية جهاز كمبيوتر محمولا اعتبارا من ايلول.*

*وستشمل هذه المبادرة نحو 420 الف طفل في عمر العاشرة تقريبا للسنة الدراسية المقبلة.*

*واعلن ثاباتيرو كذلك ان الحكومة ستخصص كذلك 70 مليون يورو لمساعدة العاطلين عن العمل بين سن الخامسة والعشرين والاربعين للذهاب الى الجامعة.*

*وتضاعفت نسبة البطالة تقريبا في اسبانيا في السنة الاخيرة لتصل الى 17,4% في الربع الاول من السنة الحالية وهو اعلى مستوى بين دول الاتحاد الاوروبي الـ27 وضعف النسبة في الولايات المتحدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فتيات كردستان العراق ضحايا الختان بدافع التقاليد*

 ايار 14, 2010 · *تنتشر عادة ختان الفتيات في نواحي كردستان العراق رغم محاولة السلطات المحلية منع هذه الممارسة التي تطال غالبية الاناث بدافع من التقاليد الاجتماعية بينما لا يتخذ الدين موقفا واضحا حيال هذه القضية.*

*وفي احدى قرى ناحية قلعة دزة، حيث تمتهن امراة مسنة ممارسة الختان في بيتها، دخلت شوين ذات الاعوام الاربعة وهي تحتضن لعبة بلاستيكية الى الغرفة دون ان تعرف ما ينتظرها.*

*فامسكت بها والدتها بعد ان اجلستها على بطانية قديمة وما هي الا لحظات حتى اخرجت الامراة المسنة موسا للحلاقة وقطعت جزءا صغيرا من جهاز الطفلة التناسلي.*

*وتقول السيدة لوكالة فرانس برس رافضة ذكر اسمها ان “ختان الطفلة متوقف على ظهور ا؟؟؟؟، فقد يحدث ذلك عند البعض في سن الثالثة او الرابعة لكنه لا يظهر قبل السابعة لدى الاخريات”.*

*وقامت المراة برش الجزء المصاب بالرماد “بغية التئام الجرح بسرعة ولكي تتخثر الدماء ولا تتعرض الطفلة للنزيف” مؤكدة ان الالم “لا يستمر سوى يوما واحدا” واوصت والدة الطفلة “بغسلها بالماء والصابون لثلاثة ايام وترطيبها بمرهم للعيون”.*

*ويتم تطهير الموس على ان يتم استخدامها مرة واحدة.*

*وتقول المراة “تعلمت المهنة منذ عشرين عاما ونصحتني طبيبة بالانتباه لدى قطع ؟؟؟؟ حتى لا يؤثر ذلك سلبا على احساسها الجنسي ولتفادي النزيف”.*

*وتضيف ان “القطع يجب ان يكون حسب السنة النبوية فقط فهذا التقليد ورثناه قديما وهو موجود في الاسلام (…) امرنا الرسول باتباع سننه ولهذا نمارسه”.*

*ويقول عمر ملا حسن امام وخطيب جامع رشاد المفتي في اربيل ان الختان “كان موجودا ايام النبي الا انه لم يامر باستمراره او بمنعه. لكن يروى ان الرسول ارشد المرأة التي كانت تقوم بهذه العملية ان تحسن العمل وتاخذ الموضوع بجدية واهتمام. هذا وارد في السنة”.*

*لكنه سرعان ما يستدرك قائلا ان “ختان النساء ليس واجبا في الشريعة الاسلامية ولا يوجد نص قراني او حديث نبوي انما المسالة متروكة للعرف فاذا راى الناس ان هذا الامر جيد يفعلونه واذا اعتبروه مضرا فلا يفعلون”.*

*وتسعى حكومة اقليم كردستان الى القضاء على هذه العادة وتعتبرها نوعا من العنف الذي يمارس ضد النساء.*

*لكن المرأة تقول انها تمارس الختان “سرا بمعرفة الوالدين وموافقتهما”. وتضيف “انا غير مستعدة لاعرض نفسي للمساءلة القانونية اذا لم تكن عائلة الطفلة موافقة كليا”.*

*وتشير الى انها اجرت ختانا لفتيات بالغات. وتقول “جاءت احدى النساء ومعها ست من بناتها. كانت تسكن ايران وقالت ان الختان لا يمارس هناك والان بناتها يطلبن ذلك بسبب خشيتهن من التعرض للاهانة بعد الزواج”.*

*وتروي ان “مدرسة طلب منها خطيبها الختان والا فلن يتزوجها”.*

*وتوضح انها تتلقى الفي دينار عراقي (دولار ونصف دولار)، مقابل كل عملية وانها تقوم بختان اكثر من مئة طفلة سنويا.*

*بدورها، تعتبر اخصائية الامراض النسائية والتوليد اريان خالص جواد وهي نائب في برلمان كردستان ان “ختان النساء من اعمال العنف وهذا تقليد موجود. فهو عملية قطع وتحوير الاعضاء الخارجية للجهاز التناسلي الانثوي”.*

*وتؤكد وجود اعراض اخرى ناجمة عن الختان عندما تصبح الفتاة في مرحلة البلوغ وهذا متوقف على “نوعية تحوير الجهاز التناسلي وهناك تفاوت من حيث قطع الجزء الحساس”.*

*وتقول “هناك مشروع قانون لمنع الختان تم ادماجه ضمن مشروع قانون العنف الاسري”.*

*وتظهر احصائية لمنظمة المانية مختصة بالدراسات الاجتماعية للعام 2008 حصلت فرانس برس على نسخة منها “ان 2400 انثى من اصل 2950، اي ما نسبته 61 %، تعرضن للختان في 148 قرية في منطقة كريمان التابعة لمحافظة السليمانية”.*

*كما تعرضت اكثر من الفي طالبة من اصل 2300 في 31 مدرسة في بدات بتوين وبشدر وباليسان وشقلاوة في محافظتي اربيل والسليمانية للختان، اي ما نسبته 94% من المشاركات في الاستطلاع.*

*وفي قضائي رانية وقلعة دزة في السليمانية، اظهر الاستطلاع الذي شمل 75 قرية ان 1659 انثى تعرضت للختان من اصل 1704، اي ما نسبته 97% من المشاركين.*

*وفي محافظة اربيل، شمل الاستطلاع 46 قرية بمشاركة 1902 انثى تعرض 1445 منهن للختان اي ما نسبته 76%. اما في قضاء السليمانية، فقد شمل الاستطلاع 52 قرية بمشاركة 730 انثى تعرض 475 منهن للختان، اي ما نسبته 65%.*

*ويؤكد المعدل العام للاستطلاع ان حوالى 8200 انثى خضعن لعملية الختان من اصل حوالى عشرة الاف وخمسماية من 353 بلدة وقرية في محافظتي السليمانية واربيل، اي ما نسبته 76%.*

*ويقول فلاح مراح خان مسؤول فرع العراق في المنظمة الالمانية “اخترنا شهر نيسان للقيام بحملة توعية لان الختان يمارس ابان الربيع وهدفنا اظهار هذه العملية كعنف يمارس ضد المرأة”.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كوفية عملاقة في رام الله بهدف حماية الرمز الفلسطيني*

 ايار 14, 2010 · **



*عرضت كوفية عملاقة مساحتها 450 مترا مربعا امام ضريح الرئيس الفلسطيني الراحل ياسر عرفات في رام الله بمشاركة حشد كبير وحضور رئيس الوزراء سلام فياض.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الرادار الآلي في تونس يضبط سائق أجرة 22 مرة في أسبوع*

 ايار 14, 2010 · *أصبح سائق سيارة أجرة تونسي أكبر ضحية للرادار الآلي في تونس بعد أن حطم أرقاما قياسية من حيث عدد المخالفات المرورية إذ سقط في شراك الرادار الآلي 22 مرة خلال أسبوع واحد.* 



*وقالت صحيفة “الصباح” التونسية أن سامي سائق سيارة الأجرة بمدينة القلعة الكبرى أصبح مطالبا بدفع ألف دينار “700 دولار” مقابل المخالفات المرورية بعد أن ضبطه الرادار الآلي متجاوزا السرعة القانونية 22 مرة في أسبوع واحد.*

*ونقلت الصحيفة عن السائق قوله انه لم يرتكب في السابق سوى مخالفة واحدة. وشنت تونس الشهر الماضي حملة للرادار الآلي على عدد من الطرق الرئيسية في البلاد للضغط على السائقين لخفض السرعة التي تعتبر أولى أسباب حوادث السير في البلاد.*

*وقال محمد رضا شلغوم وزير المالية التونسي الاسبوع الماضي انه بعد أسبوعين فقط من انطلاق حملات الرادار الآلي تم تغريم 12 ألف سائق بسبب تجاوز السرعات المقررة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محكمة باكستانية تسمح بتزويج شابة لخطيبها السجين الذي ينتظر تنفيذ حكم الاعدام*

 ايار 14, 2010 · *سمحت محكمة لاهور العليا وهي أعلى محكمة في إقليم البنجاب الباكستاني بتسهيل إتمام زواج سيدة شابة بخطيبها السجين الذي ينتظر تنفيذ حكم الإعدام داخل مكتب قائد السجن.
وذكرت المحكمة ان “قرارها جاء تلبية لالتماس تقدمت به سيدة تدعى ليبا سيهيرللسماح لها بالزواج من خطيبها منذ الطفولة معللة ذلك بأنه حق من حقوقها الأساسية بعد أن رفضت إدارة السجن طلبها مسبقاً”. وكان قد تم الحكم بالإعدام على الخطيب، اتيكير رحمن مع ثلاثة آخرين بعد إدانتهم في جريمة اختطاف والمطالبة بفدية منذ ثماني سنوات، وتنظر المحكمة العليا الآن طلباً باستئناف الحكم.
ولاحظ القاضي أنه ليس هناك أي قانون يسمح بالزواج من السجناء الذين يقضون عقوبة السجن عن ارتكاب جرائم خطيرة ، ولكن بالنظر بعين الاعتبار إلى الحقوق الأساسية المنصوص عليها في دستور البلد، أمر السلطات السجن بإجراء الترتيبات اللازمة لإجراء مراسم الزواج من دون حدوث أي خلوة بين الفتاة وزوجها.
وقال محامي الفتاة إنه يمكنها التقدم بطلب آخر للقاضي للسماح لها بالخلوة مع زوجها، فقد سمحت بعض التشريعات الحديثة بالبلد بحدوث خلوة بين الزوجة وزوجها المسجون لمدة يوم أو يومين كل شهر.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وفاة رجل فرنسي اثناء حفل شراب ضخم نظم على الانترنت*

 ايار 14, 2010 · *توفي رجل بعدما شارك في حفل شراب ضخم نظم على الانترنت واجتذب حوالي عشرة الاف شخص، في مقاطعة نانت في غرب فرنسا.
وسقط الرجل البالغ من العمر (21 عاما) -وهو مخمور- من على حاجز سلم ينزل من جسر وارتطم رأسه بالارض بعد محاولته فيما يبدو الانزلاق على السلم الحلزوني.
وهذه هي حالة الوفاة الاولى نتيجة “مشهيات فايسبوك” وهي حفلات ضخمة للشراب زادت شعبيتها بشكل كبير على مدى الاشهر الستة الماضية ويجري التنظيم لها في موقع “facebook” الاجتماعي على الانترنت.
وتقام هذه الحفلات في أنحاء فرنسا وتتحول الى حفلات صاخبة مما يثير مخاوف السلطات التي تسعى جاهدة لكبح هذه الظاهرة.
ومن المقرر اقامة حفل شراب ضخم في 23 أيار في “شامب دو مار” في باريس حسبما تذكر صفحة الحفل في موقع “فايسبوك”.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دراسة تؤكّد أن احلام اليقظة تحفز نشاط الدماغ*

 ايار 14, 2010 · *خلافا للافكار المتداولة، تلعب احلام اليقظة على ما يبدو دورا في تحفيز الدماغ بدلا من ابطاء عمله فضلا عن مساهمتها في حل مشاكل مستعصية، على ما تفيد دراسة جديدة.*

*وتظهر هذه الدراسة التي نشرتها الاسبوعية العلمية الاميركية “بروسيدينغز اوف ذي ناشونال اكاديمي اوف ساينسيز” ان الانصراف الى احلام اليقظة يزيد نشاط مناطق عدة في الدماغ.*

*وقالت كالينا كريستوف، اخصائية الدماغ والمشرفة الرئيسية على هذه الدراسة، ان النتائج جاءت ملفتة في ما يخص النشاط الكثيف الذي تشهده اقسام الدماغ المسؤولة عن حل المشاكل المعقدة عندما يستلم المرء الى الشرود في التفكير في حين كان الاعتقاد السائد الى الان ان هذه الاقسام تكون في حالة خمول.*

*واضافت البروفسورة كريستوف، وهي مديرة مختبر علوم الاعصاب في جامعة بريتيش كولومبيا، غرب كندا، ان الدراسة التي اجريت من طريق التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي، تشير الى ان نشاط دماغ الشخص الذي يسترسل الى احلام اليقظة، هو اكبر من نشاط دماغ شخص اخر يركز لينجز مهمة روتينية.*

*وتابعت ان “الاشخاص الذين يحلمون وهم في يقظة، قد لا يركزون كثيرا خلال اتمامهم عملا معينا، غير انهم يشغلون موارد اكبر من دماغهم في المقارنة مع سواهم”.*

*واضافت ان الدراسة ستدفع اشخاصا عدة على اعادة النظر في مقارباتهم موضحة “اعتدنا الظن ان احلام اليقظة امر سيىء في حين ان العكس هو الصحيح”.*

*وقالت ان الانسان يمضي ثلث وقته وهو يحلم في حال الصحوة مضيفة “هذا جزء كبير من حياتنا غير ان العلم تجاهله طويلا”.*

----------


## حنين الايام

*يعطيك الله العافيه على المجهود الرائع*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *يعطيك الله العافيه على المجهود الرائع*



 
تشكري  ابنتي 

حنين الايام 

على مرورك على صفحاتنا 

مع كل تقدير  

ابو طارق

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا تزيدها في الشجاعة!*

 ايار 15, 2010 · *أصيب شاب استرالي بمرض خطر في الرئتين بعدما أكل حلزوناً من أجل إثبات شجاعته أمام أصدقائه.
وأصيب الشاب، وهو في الحادية والعشرين من عمره، بمرض ديدان الجرذان الرئوية، وهو نوع نادر من التهابات السحايا ويرقد حالياً في المستشفى في حالة الخطر الشديد.
وقال الطبيب المعالج إن هذا المرض يسبب انتفاخاً شديداً وخطراً في الدماغ والحبل الشوكي، ويمكن أن ينتقل عبر الخضار النيئة والتي لم تغسل جيداً.*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اسعد الله صباحك بالخير والدنا ابو طارق 
اسعد الله صباحكم زوار الصفحات الإخبارية جميعا بالخير 
واعتذر لتخلفي عن النشرة اليومين الماضيين لخللطارئ في لوحة المفاتيح بسبب  طقطقة بنوتاتي عليه  وهم في حالة حماس وهم  يلعبون .

----------

ابو طارق (05-15-2010)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 1\6\1431 للـ 24 ساعة القادمة ابتدأ من التاسعة صباحاً

تظهر تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق جنوب المملكة وحتى الاجزاء الجنوبية للمنطقة الشرقية المملكة تتخللها سحب رعدية ممطرة خاصة على مرتفعات نجران وجازان وعسير كما تظهر السحب الركامية على اجزاء من المنطقة الوسطى خاصة جنوب منطقة الرياض تؤدي الى اثارة الاتربة والغبار ويطرأ انخفاض في درجات الحرارة خاصة الصغرى منها على مناطق شمال المملكة ورؤية غير جيدة على مناطق شرق ووسط المملكة ، نشاط في الرياح السطحية على مناطق شمال غرب المملكة (طريف ، القريات) مثيرة للاتربة والغبار مما يحد من مدى الرؤية الافقية الى اقل من اثنين كيلو مترات (2 كم) .


البحر الأحمر 


الرياح السطحية:شمالية غربية إلى غربية بسرعة 18 – 38 كم/ساعة .ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف .حالـة البحر:خفيف الى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي 

الرياح السطحية:شرقية الى شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35 كم/ساعة .ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف .حالـة البحر:خفيف الى متوسط الموج .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

100 طفل يشاركون نسائية حقوق الإنسان أنشطتها 

 توعية الأطفال مهمة مجتمعية 
ذكرت اختصاصية الطفولة بفرع هيئة حقوق الإنسان في المنطقة الشرقية أمل الدار أن برنامج "الزيارة" الذي تنظمه الهيئة استهدف أكثر من 100 طفل منذ بداية العام يمثلون مختلف المراحل التعليمية، إلى جانب أطفال آخرين شملتهم محاضرات توعوية، مشيرة إلى أن البرنامج يهدف إلى تعريف الأطفال بهيئة حقوق الإنسان ودورها في المجتمع، خصوصا في مجال الطفولة وتشجيعهم على التفكير والإبداع وتنمية ثقتهم في أنفسهم وقدراتهم وتفعيل التعاون مع المؤسسات التعليمية المختلفة وعمل برامج بشكل دوري للأطفال من المراحل كافة.
وقالت الدار : إن الأطفال لديهم استجابة لتقبُّل مفهوم حقوق الطفل من خلال طرحهم الأسئلة وعرض القصص التي واجهوها في هذا الشأن. 
وأضافت أن الفرع النسائي لهيئة حقوق الإنسان بالمنطقة الشرقية استضاف مؤخرا مجموعة من الأطفال من إحدى مدارس رياض الأطفال، مشيرة إلى أن هذه التجربة تعد أولى تجارب الهيئة. وقد سعت من خلالها إلى توفير بيئة جيدة لبرامج الطفل من خلال إيجاد أركان وبرامج تفاعلية.
ولفتت الى أهمية تنظيم أركان للأطفال وورش العمل ، منوهة الى أن البرنامج أظهرت الطاقات الإبداعية لدى الأطفال.
وكان البرنامج التوعوي الترفيهي قد بدأ باستقبال الأطفال وتوزيع عبارات تحمل بعض بنود اتفاقية حقوق الطفل، أعقبتها قراءة قصة قصيرة وتعليمهم كيفية كتابة القصص من خلال طرح القاصة والمشرفة على الفرع شريفة الشملان، وأعمال فنية وإبداعية من عمل الأطفال تم تعليقها على الجدران لتشجيعهم، وتوزيع الهدايا التذكارية على الأطفال.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مواطنة تعتدي بالضرب على ممرضة في مستشفى عنك

 
شهد مستشفى عنك العام واقعة فريدة، حيث فاجأت مواطنة طاقم التمريض في عيادة الباطنية وقامت بالتهجم على ممرضة أثناء انشغالها بأداء مهام عملها بمستشفى عنك العام، وقامت بتوجيه الشتائم لها وضربها.
وأكد شهود عيان أن الممرضة تلقت صفعات على وجهها وضرباً على كتفها الأيمن، إضافة إلى شتائم وإهانة وأجهشت بالبكاء ما استدعى تدخل المدير المناوب الذي حرر محضراً بالواقعة وطلب من الممرضة استدعاء ذويها الذين حضروا ورافقوها إلى شرطة عنك لتقديم شكوى ضد المواطنة المعتدية إلا انه لم يتم البت في الشكوى حسب ذوي الممرضة. كما أن ادارة المستشفى لم تتخذ اي اجراء اداري جاد، حيث أكد ذووها إن إهانة الممرضة تعني إهانة للمستشفى نفسها. فالممرضة وأي عامل بأي قطاع يمثل الكيان الذي يتبعه في أوقات العمل الرسمية. كما ان الجميع يشيد بكفاءة الممرضة واحترامها الآخرين سواء المرضى او المراجعين لدرجة انها لم تبادل المعتدية اي نوع من الشتائم او الضرب واكتفت بالبكاء. وعلى الرغم من كل ذلك إلا انه اتضح عدم جدية الادارة في معالجة الموضوع.
وأفاد أحد أقارب الممرضة بأن آثار الضرب لا تزال على جسدها، إضافة إلى الآثار النفسية السلبية التي خلفتها الواقعة وأن إدارة المستشفى لم تول القضية الاهتمام المطلوب، بل إن التقرير الذي رفعه مدير المستشفى لم ينصف الممرضة وتجاهل ما تعرضت له من ضرب مبرح، واكتفى بذكر الإهانات اللفظية فقط، في حين أن التقرير الطبي والمحضر الذي حرره الطبيب والمدير المناوبان أشار إلى أنه تم الاعتداء عليها بالضرب، وتساءل اقرباؤها والمتواجدون عن دور جهاز الأمن في المستشفى الذي سمح للمواطنة بمغادرة المكان دون اتخاذ أي إجراء فوري ضدها، وما مسئولية إدارة المستشفى في توفير الأمن للعاملين به في مثل هذه المواقف يجعل الكثيرين يعتقدون ان المستشفيات اماكن غير محكمة اداريا وامنيا وان المطالبة بحقوقهم تتم بمثل تلك التصرفات الخارجة. كما اشتكى عدد من الممرضات من سوء المعاملة التي يتعرضن لها في الكثير من الاوقات إلا انهن يتحملن تلك الاهانات نظرا لطبيعة عملهن وضرورة سرعة مباشرة الحالات الطارئة التي تتوافد كل ثانية على المستشفى وتكون في أشد الحاجة لمن ينقذ حياتهم.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

توقيع عقد مستشفى جامعة الدمام بسعة 400 سرير الإثنين 


توقع جامعة الدمام بعد غد في مقر وزارة التعليم العالي بالرياض ، عقد تنفيذ مشروع المستشفى الجامعي الجديد ، المقرر تشييده في حرم الجامعة على طريق الملك فيصل بالدمام ، وذلك بحضور مدير الجامعة الدكتور عبد الله الربيش ، ويضم المستشفى الجديد 400 سرير ترفع عدد اسرة الجامعة إلى 1000 سرير وهو ما يقضي على مشكلة الانتظار ، ويتيح التوسع مستقبلاً في قبول أعداد أكبر من الطلاب والطالبات بالكليات الصحية والطب وسيستغرق بناء المستشفى 4 أعوام من تاريخ توقيع العقد .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

المرحلة الثانية للإسعاف الجوي تغطي طرق المنطقة الشرقية 

اكد مصدر بهيئة الهلال الاحمر السعودي لـ اليوم ان المرحلة الثانية لمشروع الإسعاف الجوي السعودي تتضمن إدراج طائرات مروحية متوسطة الحجم تتسع لنقل حالتين اسعافيتين بالطاقم الطبي وجميع التجهيزات على مستوى الإسعاف المتقدم للتعامل مع الحالات الحرجة ، مشيرا الى ان هذه المرحلة ستغطي العاصمة المقدسة والمنطقة الشرقية وطريق الرياض الشرقية ، وأجزاء كبيرة من طريق الرياض الطائف ، وكانت هيئة الهلال الأحمر وقعت مؤخرا اتفاقية المرحلة الثانية من الإسعاف الجوي السعودي مع شركة طيران ابو ظبي الاماراتية ، وكانت مراسم التوقيع برعاية صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز رئيس هيئة الهلال الأحمر السعودي ، ومعالي الشيخ حمدان بن مبارك ال نهيان ، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة ووزير الأشغال العامة بدولة الإمارات ، وقد وقع الاتفاقية من جانب الهيئة المدير التنفيذي لبرنامج التشغيل الذاتي الدكتور رشيد بن صالح العيد ، كما وقع من ناحية الشركة العضو المنتدب نادر الحمادي وعد صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز رئيس هيئة الهلال الأحمر السعودي هذه الخطوة استكمالا لما تقوم به الهيئة في إطار خطة استراتيجية لانشاء وتشغيل الإسعاف الجوي السعودي. 
وأثنى سموه على عمق العلاقات الأخوية بين الأشقاء ، مضيفاً ان السمعة الطيبة والتاريخ الحافل لطيران ابو ظبي عززت الثقة في تعاون مشترك بين الشركة والهيئة .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

معلــم سعــودي يخــترع جهــاز انجــاز المعــامــلات

 
ابتكر المعلم بدر العصلب جهازا الكترونياً ببرنامج من تصميمه يمكن الطالب وولي الأمر من تنفيذ متطلبات الأبناء والحصول على أي استفسار عن مستوياتهم التعليمية وغياباتهم وسلوكياتهم وطباعة النماذج التي لاتحتاج إلى مصادقة من إدارة المدرسة كنموذج زيارة الوحدة الصحية وتذاكر السفر المخفضة لدى خطوط الطيران وليتمكن ولي أمر الطالب الاستعلام عن ابنه بشرط توفر رقم هوية ابنه وإدخال الرقم السري , دون انتظار المعلم حتى الانتهاء من الحصة بوجود جهاز الاستعلام في متناول الجميع في ساحة المدرسة الداخلية والذي أدخلت فيه جميع بيانات الطلبة بالمدرسة ويستطيع الاستعلام منه مباشرة عن السلوك وطباعة إشعار الدرجات . كما أن البرنامج يقوم بإرسال رسالة نصية على هاتف ولي الأمر النقال المدون والمعتمد بالبرنامج عند تنفيذ أي خدمة من قبل الطالب ليتسنى لولي الأمر مناقشة ابنه ويكون على اطلاع تام . البرنامج يعمل ايضاً عند إدراجه في موقع المدرسة الالكتروني ويستطيع الطلاب وأولياء أمورهم الاستعلام عن كل ما سبق والاستفادة من الخدمات عن طريق الانترنت وهم في منازلهم . 
الجهاز في المدرسة عبارة عن شاشة تعمل باللمس وجهاز كمبيوتر تم إنزال البرنامج عليه وطابعه وكاميرا .
كذلك يعمل الجهاز في خدمة المعلمين في المدرسة الذين خصص لهم إيقونة دخول خاصة بهم يستطيع المعلم تدوين أي ملاحظة للطالب في صندوق البريد الخاص به والاستفادة من الخدمات الأخرى مثل طباعة التعريف والإجازة الاضطرارية. اليوم أجرت لقاء مع المعلم بدر العصلب الذي يعمل مرشدا طلابياً بمدرسة الإمام القرطبي بحفر الباطن واستمعنا إلى شرح مفصل عن الجهاز وقال العصلب ان العمل على الجهاز استغرق شهراً كاملا عدا الوقت الذي تم تصميم البرنامج فيه . وتمنى العصلب أن تقوم إحدى المؤسسات الوطنية بتبني الفكرة ونشرها وانه ينتظر حتى الحصول على براءة الاختراع الذي يقول انه سيعمل عليها وانه سيعرض الجهاز والبرنامج على المسئولين بإدارة التعليم .
العصلب قدم شكره لمدير إدارة التربية والتعليم بحفر الباطن الأستاذ عبدالعزيز النصار لاهتمامه ومتابعته المستمرة حتى انجاز العمل .

----------

فرح (05-15-2010)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

_بأمر من وزير الداخلية: القبض على متمردة على شرع الله في الرياض_ 



__ 

_في تمام الساعة 8 مساء قامت السلطات السعودية بالقبض على المواطنة السعودية ( وداد خالد )_ 
_بعد اعلانها حرق الحجاب في وسط العاصمة السعودية الرياض_

_مما جعل بعض الغيورين يدخلون على سمو الامير ( نايف بن عبدالعزيز ) وزير الداخلية السعودي_ 
_ومطالبتة شخصيآ بالتدخل في هذه القضية ، ولم يتردد في الأمر بإلقاء القبض عليها_
_حيث تم مداهمة منزلها الواقع في حي النخيل شمال العاصمة السعودية الرياض_
_وقد قامت هذه الفتاة بكتابة موضوع في احدى المنتديات الليبرالية مانصه :_
_سوف أحرق الحجاب بتاريخ 1/7/1431 هــ_ 
_نعم هذا ماسوف افعلة في هذا التاريخ ، سوف اخرج على طريق الملك فهد في وسط الرياض واحرق الحجاب_ 
_فلقد مللت كثرة النفاق ومرحبآ بالسجن فالسجن ارحم من النفاق الذي اعيشة في كل يوم_
_انتظرو مقطعي على اليوتيوب ولن اتضايق من قضاء سنة أو سنتين في السجن بعد أن فعلت مايرضي ضميري ._
_يأتي هذا القبض من الداخلية السعودية لتبين التزامها بالشريعة عقيدة ومنهجا_
_وكل من يخالف شرع الله هو مخالف لأنظمة الدولة تبعاً ._

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إثر تصاعد الأدخنة داخل مقصورة القيادة
نجاة 79 من كارثة بعد تعرض طائرة "السعودية" لخلل في أجواء شرورة



 نجا 79 شخصاً مابين ركاب وطاقم طائرة تابعة للخطوط السعودية من كارثة جوية، إثر تعرض الطائرة التي تقلهم لخلل فني عقب إقلاعها من مطار شرورة صباح اليوم السبت. 

وكان برج المراقبة قد تلقى بلاغاً من الكابتن بعد نحو 13 دقيقة من إقلاع الطائرة يشير فيه إلى عودته للمطار نتيجة تصاعد الأدخنة داخل مقصورة القيادة، حيث عادت الطائرة وتم إخلاء الركاب دون إصابات، سوى حالة واحدة نقلت إلى المستشفى إثر تعرضها لحالة من الهلع.  

وأكد المتحدث الرسمي في الهيئة العامة للطيران المدني خالد الخيبري أن الطائرة والتي تتبع للخطوط السعودية أقلعت من مطار شرورة متوجهة إلى الرياض الساعة 9:25 من صباح اليوم، وعند الساعة 9:38 تلقى برج المراقبة بلاغا من كابتن الطائرة يشير فيه إلى تعرض الطائرة إلى خلل فني أدى إلى تصاعد الأدخنة داخل مقصورة القيادة، وعند الساعة 9:50 حطت الطائرة في المطار بسلام، وتم إخلاء 79 شخصاً بما فيهم طاقم الطائرة دون إصابات تذكر سوى حالة هلع تعرضت لها إحدى الراكبات وتم نقلها إلى المستشفى. 

مشيراً إلى انه تم سحب الطائرة فيما يجري العمل لإصلاحها واتخاذ اللازم من إجراءات.

----------


## فرح

والدي الغاااالي ابوطااارق
افتاحية الاخبااار بخبر مثل هيييك
كتتيييييير حلوووو..ربي يجعل ايااامك كلها خير وصلاح
وربي يحفظك ويباارك فيك ..
ملوووكه حبيتي ..بجد وحششششششتينا ياااعمري 
فديتك .
يعطيكم العااافيه .جحهووودكم تستمر في ازدهااار وتميز
موفقين 
ان شاء الله من المتابعين
ولو انها ماتحب الاخباااار ..تأزمني واااايد :angry:  :hopemy:  :pissedoff:  :seriousbusiness: هههههه

----------

ابو طارق (05-15-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*ملكة سبأ ~ أبـــو طارق ..*

*تسلم يمناكم ع الأخبار ..*

*الله يعطيكم ا لصحة و العافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم .}*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ملكة سبأ ~ أبـــو طارق ..*
> 
> *تسلم يمناكم ع الأخبار ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيكم ا لصحة و العافية ..*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم .}*



 
تشكري ابنتي 

ليلاس 

على مرورك اليومي الذي  يسعدنا 

عن فريق الاخبار 

ابو طارق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ابو طارق احسنت عزيزي
موفق لكل خير وصلاح

ملكة سبأ ياهلااا فيش غناتي
لاخلا ولاعدم منش يالغلا
موفقه لكل خير

----------

